# OOC Thread for mleibrock's Council of Thieves Game



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2012)

OOC Thread for mleibrock's Council of Thieves Game


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

"Anyone else get the feeling the Mikey has picked up secretive habits in his old age"  'Just saying you know"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2012)

Learning from the best JTA.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

"Maybe once upon a time..lol time has caught up with me and I have mellowed...by the way speaking of mellowing...next month i may need another care package ...did you get the final payment yet..i cant remember if i paid you or not from your last notice..and good thing you have a four runner  it may be laden with libiations in october


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2012)

Checking in...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2012)

Found it. Hi all. Secret? What secret?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm here as well (of course).


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> "Maybe once upon a time..lol time has caught up with me and I have mellowed...by the way speaking of mellowing...next month i may need another care package ...did you get the final payment yet..i cant remember if i paid you or not from your last notice..and good thing you have a four runner  it may be laden with libiations in october




Holy Crap!  I'm not sure I should be contributing to your liver's demise.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Holy Crap!  I'm not sure I should be contributing to your liver's demise.




If that poor liver has has survived all the abuse heaped on it thus far, another car load of booze one way or another isn't gonna matter.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm here, also!  I agree with thie idea of making Todd drink about a half-pint of vodka for every one drink consumed by the rest of us.  Sounds like fun times to me!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Present.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2012)

Leif said:


> I'm here, also!  I agree with thie idea of making Todd drink about a half-pint of vodka for every one drink consumed by the rest of us.  Sounds like fun times to me!




So is Vodka to be the drink of choice this year? Was Whiskey last year.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 27, 2012)

Vodka... Uh oh.

And technically, it was bourbon last year.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

I will comment on is that if I have to endure a morning after I will not be the only one feeling the pain...and if memory serves me correctly it is only scotley and I that have not had such an experience after a group gathering....having said that ..i surrender i have no ambtion to experience such a happening..you win


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2012)

Scotley said:


> So is Vodka to be the drink of choice this year? Was Whiskey last year.



WHHHHHHHISSSSKEYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 4, 2012)

*Map of Westcrown*

Hey guys,

Here's a nice map of Westcrown.  This should be really helpful during this campaign.  I'm also going to place it on the skydrive you all have access to.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice role-playing guys!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2012)

He silently wonders, "Will the bird-man entertain us with song during our meal? Will he dine with the rest of us or does he have a more suitable perch somewhere outside?"



Hilarious!!!


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> He silently wonders, "Will the bird-man entertain us with song during our meal? Will he dine with the rest of us or does he have a more suitable perch somewhere outside?"
> 
> Hilarious!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

I think he'll go out and perch above you horse, after eating a substantial meal of berries...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

How many pages am I going to have to catch up on before my PC finally joins the group?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like the 4th page just opened...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Looks like the 4th page just opened...




Yeah, it wasn't as bad as I had feared.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I think he'll go out and perch above you horse, after eating a substantial meal of berries...



Sounds like Suzume and Blister may have duelling turds......   Dru, though, will rise above this competition and remain elevated in the saddle so as not to become 'mired' in the struggle.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm leaving town for a weekend getaway.  I might be able to post a little but no promises.  Please feel free to interact back and forth and get to know each other during the meal.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2012)

*Post*

Hey guys,

I'm running out of time this morning, I'll try and get a post up tonight or tomorrow morning.  Thanks for you patience.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm running out of time this morning, I'll try and get a post up tonight or tomorrow morning.  Thanks for you patience.




No worries, my friend!


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

Wasn't there an XP award in this game already? Along with some sarcastic remark about math?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Lou said:


> Wasn't there an XP award in this game already? Along with some sarcastic remark about math?




The party is awarded 1200 XP for following Janiven rather than trying to fight the hellnights, that's 200 XP each for you math challenged folks. 

Guess that wasn't appreciated.  I just didn't want anyone skimming over it and thinking I was giving out 1200XP/character.  Sorry if it offended u.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2012)

but you're not sorry if it offended ME????   (don't blame you, really...)


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2012)

Leif said:


> but you're not sorry if it offended ME????   (don't blame you, really...)




You?  You, I hope I offended.  Damn Houwlou!  Oh yea, that's another game but still.


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2012)

Heh


----------



## Lou (May 21, 2012)

We get Scotley back and lose JA. His computer crashed. JA doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2012)

ML, will you keep track of our xp total and just tell us when we need to level-up our characters, or do we need to be doing that?


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> We get Scotley back and lose JA. His computer crashed. JA doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.




I feel his pain.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2012)

Leif said:


> ML, will you keep track of our xp total and just tell us when we need to level-up our characters, or do we need to be doing that?




Well, I kinda thought a good player like yourself would be all over that.  

I'd rather you guys keep up with it.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2012)

So are the groups moving in the dark, lighting other means of seeing or just staying put?


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Well, I kinda thought a good player like yourself would be all over that.



Did that hurt much to type?  *ouch!*  Seriously, I'm _not_ in that category any longer, if I ever was.


mleibrock said:


> I'd rather you guys keep up with it.



Great.  Just great.  So this is the first 200xp we've each been awarded, right?  'Cause I surely have no idea about any previous award. 


mleibrock said:


> So are the groups moving in the dark, lighting other means of seeing or just staying put?



Dru will be holding his position for the moment, hoping for sunrise.


----------



## mleibrock (May 24, 2012)

Leif said:


> Did that hurt much to type?  *ouch!*  Seriously, I'm _not_ in that category any longer, if I ever was.
> 
> Great.  Just great.  So this is the first 200xp we've each been awarded, right?  'Cause I surely have no idea about any previous award.
> 
> Dru will be holding his position for the moment, hoping for sunrise.




Leif,

I didn't mean to offend, I'm truly sorry if it did.  I consider you a good player now as before.

I'll go back tonight and look again to be sure how much XP has been awarded


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2012)

No offense taken at all, Mikey.  I take all recent comments in the playful spirit in which I hope they have been intended.


And I think I was a good player back in the 1E days, but I've been playing catch-up since then.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2012)

Leif said:


> No offense taken at all, Mikey.  I take all recent comments in the playful spirit in which I hope they have been intended.
> 
> 
> And I think I was a good player back in the 1E days, but I've been playing catch-up since then.




Seems like we had a couple pretty good 2e games with you as player in the late 80's as well...

I like the new avatar with two avatars on the cover of the deities book. Did you mean to be cute that way or just like the cover?


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I like the new avatar with two avatars on the cover of the deities book. Did you mean to be cute that way or just like the cover?




Agreed! I like this too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> So are the groups moving in the dark, lighting other means of seeing or just staying put?




Not a clue . Liath hasn't even thought of the problem, and no one's said anything about it so far . . .


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Seems like we had a couple pretty good 2e games with you as player in the late 80's as well...
> 
> I like the new avatar with two avatars on the cover of the deities book. Did you mean to be cute that way or just like the cover?





Rhun said:


> Agreed! I like this too.



Thanks for the kudos for the avatar!  No, I had no idea what I was doing with it, I just like the cover.  (Guess I'm cuter than I realize, huh?)

And, about 2E, those games were without me for the most part, I think.  I don't remember playing 2E much, but I do remember one time over in Mike's basement when I was trying to play 1E while everyone else was playing 2e.  That just sucked.



Mowgli said:


> Not a clue . Liath hasn't even thought of the problem, and no one's said anything about it so far . . .



Dru's content to sit and wait in the dark until we get some light.


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> No offense taken at all, Mikey.  I take all recent comments in the playful spirit in which I hope they have been intended.
> 
> 
> And I think I was a good player back in the 1E days, but I've been playing catch-up since then.




It was indeed intended to be playful.  To answer your question, yes...200 pts have been awarded thus far.

As far as if you are a good player or not...  WTF?  Seriously?  IMHO, you are probably the most motivated of us as far as learning and playing in a diverse collection of game types.  And although that may not equate to being a "good player" it goes a long way.

I also feed humbleness is a welcome character trait in any of us and though few of your characters are humble   Leif is and I personally feel you ARE a good player.  Now shut up!!!!


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Up-Shutting immediately, as soon as I get through this series of multiple-freakin-posting!


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Aaarrrghhh:  Multi-Post!!


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

Up-Shutting immediately, as soon as I say: Thanks for the XP total.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> And, about 2E, those games were without me for the most part, I think.  I don't remember playing 2E much, but I do remember one time over in Mike's basement when I was trying to play 1E while everyone else was playing 2e.  That just sucked.




2e came out at the start of our senior year at Hendrix. You weren't terribly active in gaming at that time, but I do remember a couple good games in the 90's. That Return to the Tomb of Horror's box set game I ran was 2e for most of its history, though we did switch to 3e about two thirds of the way in.


----------



## mleibrock (May 25, 2012)

Lou,

Thank you for the perspective.  I understand your frustration.  I'm hesitant to have Janiven guide you too much.  It seems to me the writers are wanting the group to begin to work together without much help from NPC's.

Mike is doing a good job attempting this though his character does not know everyone's limitations (or advantages for that matter), like lack of low-light vision.

The module is designed to keep a hurried pace down here but I don't think that means at all costs. 

For all - I liked the feedback from Lou and would love to hear from the rest of you.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> For all - I liked the feedback from Lou and would love to hear from the rest of you.



I'm having a great time with it, Mikey!  Makes me wish you'd started DMing long before this.


Scotley said:


> 2e came out at the start of our senior year at Hendrix. You weren't terribly active in gaming at that time, but I do remember a couple good games in the 90's. That Return to the Tomb of Horror's box set game I ran was 2e for most of its history, though we did switch to 3e about two thirds of the way in.



Dude, I swear that I didn't play through any of your 2E Tomb of Horrors!  Sorry.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2012)

got the new computer...give me a day to get everything loaded


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> got the new computer...give me a day to get everything loaded




check out Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once 

Absolutely the best way to load all the usual goodies on to a new computer. It is fully automated and avoids all the spyware, toolbars and other crap that comes with free software. Just go to the website, click what you want and click download. Sit back and watch them do all the work.

sorry for the thread jack!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 15, 2012)

Todd,

I'm assuming you are back now?

To all:  I know none of you are big fans of the sewer portion of the module and since no one is playing at all, I'm deliberating whether I should scrap this portion of the adventure.

I know it's none of ya'lls favorite part, but can we suffer through or is it that miserable?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm actually fine with this part of the adventure - I'm liking it, in fact. Liath simply doesn't realize that some members of the party might need the sunrods she's got, so she hasn't offered them up yet. Trying to stay in character  , but I've written her into a corner where she's got nothing really left to do until someone else - either someone in the party or the HellKnights - acts.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm cool with it, too.  I've just been habing Dru, like I said, sit in the dark until he can see what the heck he's doing.   'Zat cool witchu?


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just been really busy with client demands and being installed as a quasi-elected official....


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

Lou said:


> I've just been really busy with client demands and being installed as a quasi-elected official....



Well, LAH-DE-DAH!   I've just been busy making the world safe for democracy and perfecting cold fusion.  Oh, and inventing an internal combustion engine that is fueled by water.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm fine with the sewers, it just seems like nobody really cares that the Hellknights are chasing us, or that we are in a time crunch to find our way through the sewers without being overrun. Anundr was basically asked to stand watch, which is what he is doing...but he is the impulsive barbarian type, and is about to go find a way out himself.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I'm fine with the sewers, it just seems like nobody really cares that the Hellknights are chasing us, or that we are in a time crunch to find our way through the sewers without being overrun. Anundr was basically asked to stand watch, which is what he is doing...but he is the impulsive barbarian type, and is about to go find a way out himself.



Dru will join him, too!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2012)

Todd asked me to let everyone know that he's been having access problems at ENWorld and hasn't been able to post for a while now. He thinks the problem is resolved, but now he's going on a trip and doesn't expect to post until just after Labor Day.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Todd asked me to let everyone know that he's been having access problems at ENWorld and hasn't been able to post for a while now. He thinks the problem is resolved, but now he's going on a trip and doesn't expect to post until just after Labor Day.




Thanks, Scotley!


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2012)

Did Todd [JA] tell you to take care of his character(s), Scotley, or does the GM do it, or do we just wait?  Makes me no real difference.  I've been there, and I know how much it stinks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2012)

so that is what is going on. ok


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2012)

Leif said:


> Did Todd [JA] tell you to take care of his character(s), Scotley, or does the GM do it, or do we just wait?  Makes me no real difference.  I've been there, and I know how much it stinks.




I only asked about Andrew, and he okay my taking actions for him. I expect he would not object to the DM's moving things along in the other games he's involved in.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I only asked about Andrew, and he okay my taking actions for him. I expect he would not object to the DM's moving things along in the other games he's involved in.




I think it goes without saying that a player who doesn't post for a significant amount of time can't really get upset at the DM for NPCing the character.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I think it goes without saying that a player who doesn't post for a significant amount of time can't really get upset at the DM for NPCing the character.



Yeah, I guess you have a point.  But, on the other hand, Scotley, Mowgli, mleibrock, and I have been playing D&D with JA for long enough to have developed a healthy respect for screwing with his characters without specific permission.  It's just not done, ordinarily, which is to say in the absence of extreme masochism.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2012)

Not to mention that his retribution upon his return to the inter webs will be most haneously  and evilly bloody?


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Not to mention that his retribution upon his return to the inter webs will be most haneously  and evilly bloody?



True, true.  I do NOT recommend that the limits of his heinous-ness be tested.
*shudder*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2012)

Show us how its done Duece!!


Friadoc said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in Friadoc's game with you, DeWar, but this is mleibrock's game.  That was a mistaken post, wasn't it, 'cause we ain't gots no Dueces here!  (Or Deuces, even.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2012)

Leif said:


> I'm in Friadoc's game with you, DeWar, but this is mleibrock's game.  That was a mistaken post, wasn't it, 'cause we ain't gots no Dueces here!  (Or Deuces, even.)




Deuces Wild?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2012)

uh . . . . .D'oh! Doh!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh . . . . .D'oh! Doh!!!!




That is what the rest of us say every time we see you post in a thread.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2012)

Stifle yourself, Rhun!  DeWar is entitled to his moments of 'brain-crampedness' just like the rest of us.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> That is what the rest of us say every time we see you post in a thread.






Leif said:


> Stifle yourself, Rhun!  DeWar is entitled to his moments of 'brain-crampedness' just like the rest of us.




yeah! Thanks Leif! And now back to your previously running program!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2012)

Leif said:


> 'brain-crampedness'




I like your creatively made up word.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you!  I like your recently acquired nifty new avatar, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2012)

Rhun said:


> I like your creatively made up word.




what do you mean? that is a real word!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> what do you mean? that is a real word!




Creatively?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2012)

Leif said:


> Thank you!  I like your recently acquired nifty new avatar, too.




Not only is it cool, it is a funny Skyrim reference as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2012)

Leif said:


> Stifle yourself, Rhun!  DeWar is entitled to his moments of 'brain-crampedness' just like the rest of us.






Rhun said:


> I like your creatively made up word.






Scott DeWar said:


> what do you mean? that is a real word!






Rhun said:


> Creatively?




No, 'brain-crampedness'.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, skyrim means nothing to me, though.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2012)

Leif said:


> Ok, skyrim means nothing to me, though.




Skyrim is the wildly popular latest chapter in the Elder Scrolls series of Computer/Console games. Haven't played it myself, but it is pretty ubiquitous. 

The Elder Scrolls Official Site


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Skyrim is the wildly popular latest chapter in the Elder Scrolls series of Computer/Console games. Haven't played it myself, but it is pretty ubiquitous.
> 
> The Elder Scrolls Official Site




It is a very well done and enjoyable game. And the Elder Scrolls game world is impressive and rich with history. The games are really quite impressive with how massive they are.

Anyway, in reference to my avatar, one of things a guard will say to you is "I used to be an adventurer like you. Then I took an arrow in the knee."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyrim, A game like diablo? or more like WOW?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2012)

Rhun said:


> It is a very well done and enjoyable game. And the Elder Scrolls game world is impressive and rich with history. The games are really quite impressive with how massive they are.
> 
> Anyway, in reference to my avatar, one of things a guard will say to you is "I used to be an adventurer like you. Then I took an arrow in the knee."




His helmet even looks Skyrim-ish! Very cool.

I've thoroughly enjoyed playing, though I haven't done so in a while. Too many other irons in the fire.


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> His helmet even looks Skyrim-ish! Very cool.
> 
> I've thoroughly enjoyed playing, though I haven't done so in a while. Too many other irons in the fire.



Are you sure that's a helmet mowgs? That's being knocked off his round head? To me it looks like a "talk baloon" of curses.  As if he's saying, "Oh! sh**!  You shot me in the knee!"

But, then again, looking at it more now, much of it does look like a helmet -- but with kind of a 'pointy thing' aimed at his head.

And I just got new glasses, danggit!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> Are you sure that's a helmet mowgs? That's being knocked off his round head? To me it looks like a "talk baloon" of curses.  As if he's saying, "Oh! sh**!  You shot me in the knee!"
> 
> But, then again, looking at it more now, much of it does look like a helmet -- but with kind of a 'pointy thing' aimed at his head.
> 
> And I just got new glasses, danggit!




So I had to look at it again, after our esteemed college, Mr Hammond used his "out of the box" perspective.  I have to admit, it's a stretch for me to see a thought bubble.  

Enjoy the new glasses and clear take on reality.


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> So I had to look at it again, after our esteemed colleague, Leif, used his "out of the box" perspective.  I have to admit, it's a stretch for me to see a thought bubble.



Oh, ye of little imagination.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Skyrim, A game like diablo? or more like WOW?




Skyrim is the 5th game in the Elder Scrolls series. It is similar to WOW, except not online. At least not yet. Elder Scrolls Online is currently in development, and slated for release next year.



Mowgli said:


> His helmet even looks Skyrim-ish! Very cool.




Skyrim is prob my favorite so far. Love the Nords, and the frozen mountains and tundra.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Skyrim is prob my favorite so far. Love the Nords, and the frozen mountains and tundra.




I'd finished the Rogues Guild side quests, and had a decent start on the Assassins Guild, when I left off. I'd been mixing both with liberal doses of Dragon hunting in the mountains. Much fun!


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2012)

We've been playing some Dungeon Siege 3 on Xbox360. Typical fantasy adventure stuff, but we've had fun. If Skyrim has a co-op mode we'll likely try it next.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2012)

Sadly, it does not (Co-op games rule!) but it's well worth checking out anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Sadly, it does not (Co-op games rule!) but it's well worth checking out anyway.




Agree with this. The open world structure of the game and how much there is to explore is simply mind blowing. I've beat the game and done scads of side quests, and still probably only explored 10-20% of the game map.

My one problem (and this is a problem with all the Elder Scrolls games, and much less so with Skyrim than the previous games) is that if you level up too high and properly equip your character, it makes things fairly easy. My final battle with Alduin the World-Eater was sadly a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## Leif (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, Mikey, hope you're not snowed in too bad up there!  We got about 8 inches overnight here.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 27, 2012)

Not a bit of snow up here.  You should move, cooler in the summer and less snow in the winter.  



Leif said:


> Hey, Mikey, hope you're not snowed in too bad up there!  We got about 8 inches overnight here.


----------



## Leif (Dec 27, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Not a bit of snow up here.  You should move, cooler in the summer and less snow in the winter.



Yeah, righhht!  I'm a-believin' THAT fer sure!  Hmpf.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2012)

Been snowing here off and on...I've received probably a foot of snow at my house in the last week. Of course, that is fairly common for Salt Lake City!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2013)

MikeL's headed to Cozumel for Spring Break and won't be posting as often (if at all) for the next week. He wanted me to let folks know. I think this post should get everyone for all the games with which he's involved . . .


----------



## Scotley (Mar 25, 2013)

Muchas Gracias Senor!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm back.  It was awesome!  I'll get caught up with my posting tonight.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> I'm back.  It was awesome!  I'll get caught up with my posting tonight.  Thanks for your patience.



Patience?  What patience?  *Pace, pace, pace,* *check watch* *pace*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2013)

mleibrock said:


> I'm back.  It was awesome!  I'll get caught up with my posting tonight.  Thanks for your patience.




Glad you had fun. Welcome back. Now go post something.


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2014)

I got Suzume's level up to second level.  Any other takers?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2014)

Completely forgot! I'll try to get it done this afternoon.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

I'll try to get Dru updated like soon.  I hope.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

Which thread are we using for the rogues gallery in this game again?


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2014)

Here you go, Leif...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?318652-Council-of-Thieves-Rogues-Gallery


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2014)

I I have seen updated versions of Tiko, Suzume and Liath now.  Only a couple more to go.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> Here you go, Leif...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?318652-Council-of-Thieves-Rogues-Gallery




Thanks!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 13, 2014)

I want to apologize for the stopped game here.  Please bare with me, I will revive this in a week or two.  

Headed to San Antonio this weekend for game 5 of the NBA finals - I'm so excited it could be the last game!  Go Spurs Go!!  

When we resume play, I think, we will have a brand new player - first role-playing experience so be gentle with him.  It's my oldest, Evan and we'll see how he likes it. 

I've also been very busy (with Scott) trying to get a Mythic game up and running.  I think he is doing way more of the work than I am but I think (and hope) he knew it might be the case in the beginning.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2014)

mleibrock said:


> I want to apologize for the stopped game here.  Please bare with me, I will revive this in a week or two.
> 
> Headed to San Antonio this weekend for game 5 of the NBA finals - I'm so excited it could be the last game!  Go Spurs Go!!
> 
> ...



I look forward to playing with the next generation!  Don't worry, we'll keep the hazing down to a minimum.

Yeah, I know just what you mean about Scott doing more than his share of the heavy lifting of gamemastering.  Don't beat yourself up, though -- he lives for that number-crunching sh**, so I say let him do it!


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2014)

Dru is leveled!

And his skills are now fixed. too.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2014)

Leif,

I'm not quite following you here.  There are two sunrods, did you wish to have one and Tiko the other?  This makes the most sense as Suzume can cast light at will.



Leif said:


> Dru steps forward to the cache of treasure:  "I shall make division if no one objects."  He gives the 12 gp to Liath saying, "Use as you see fitting."  He then gives one small piece of jewelry each to Suzume, Anundr, and Tiko, Trevor having not participated in the earning of the loot and Dru practicing self-denial.  He will, however, take one sunrod and give the other to Tiko.
> 
> 
> Treasure list -
> ...


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought I was pretty clear -- my idea was to let Liath take the 12 gp, to donate to whatever cause she sees fit, or to just keep it I suppose, and let Suzume, Anundr, and Tiko each have one of the small pieces of jewelry.  So that gives everyone an almost equal share except Dru, and Liath's slightly larger share will not go to her, supposedly, but to her chosen cause.  I hadn't even thought about the weapons and armor of the monsters.  Gosh, I haven't had a PC do that for 30 years or so now.  But, yeah, we can gather that stuff and sell it, and split the proceeds evenly, and Dru will take a share of that money.

And Dru would like a sunrod, and his first impulse was to give the other one to Tiko, but that can certainly be changed, if anyone has other ideas.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2014)

Suzume would be willing to give the offered piece of jewelry to the cause, but he does want a crossbow and bolts.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2014)

Dru would like the other crossbow, if that's ok.   He can surely scrounge some bolts somewhere, or scrounge a gold or two to buy some.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2014)

Just trying to figure out what Liath would do here. She's a loner, not a leader, so I'm not sure she'd step up and push the others to fall into line.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2014)

Just because she's a 'loner, not a leader*' doesn't mean she can't ever do anything that's not in 100 % agreement with her usual tendencies.  That is a common fallacy in roleplaying.  I know almost no real people who never act in unexpected ways, particularly when faced with uncommon circumstances and uncertain events (which are the staples of an rpg).

* Don't you mean a, "Lover not a fighter"?? heh


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm planning for her to grow. But she's spent her life working hard to stay under the radar - her survival's depended on it. It feels a little early for her to be stepping out.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2014)

Then it probably is a little early.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2014)

Mowgli said:


> Oh, I'm planning for her to grow. But she's spent her life working hard to stay under the radar - her survival's depended on it. It feels a little early for her to be stepping out.




I'm facing a similar struggle with Suzume. He's trying to step up, but still fears not being accepted because he's so different. The motivation to strike a blow for the cause is helping him.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys.  My oldest (who is very excited to try out pathfinder) has his character all ready to go and join this campaign at the next fight but our progress has ground to a halt.  There is a good fight coming up here and I'd like to give him a taste of what pathfinder is all about.  Would you guys be able to start this up again after Turkey Day?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep yep. Welcome, Canan!


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2014)

Absolutely!  Make it so!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes sir, bring it on. Sorry I have been out of touch. There has been total chaos at work with the move and the holiday madness is already gearing up at home. I should be good to go after Thanksgiving. Even day after.


----------



## Lou (Nov 25, 2014)

Let's do it.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 18, 2014)

Lou, Matthew, you guys still with us?  Anyone heard from Matt in any games lately?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2014)

No, Matt has been MIA.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2014)

needing another for this game?


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2014)

It's not my call to make, but I hope that we'll give  [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] some additional time to catch up and post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2014)

okies, waiting then . . . . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 22, 2014)

I've sent Matt a message via FB too.  I know he used to be MIA on weekends so we'll see what happens this week.  I fear Matt and Lou may be down for the count.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for my disappearance. Work has been extremely hectic the last couple of months, and has really eaten into my free time. I still want to play, so don't count me out yet. Things are supposed to mellow out after the holidays.


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope things are going swimmingly for you!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2014)

Leif said:


> Hope things are going swimmingly for you!




Well, for the first time I can remember, my company is actually going to finish a December with higher revenue than November...that just never happens with the holidays and such. So that bodes well for good things to come next year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2015)

Could you move Liath about six inches to the west?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2015)

Awe, didn't know she had a thing for bird folk, cozy on up hun.


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2015)

Knock it off, you two!  We've got an ambush to conduct.  You'll have time for such shenanigans later, playing house or whatever the cool kids are calling it nowadays.

Also, please move Dru to I, 20.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike,

What square?  6 inches seems to be out in the open (E-22), is that your desire?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2015)

Was a joke - you know, a little to the left, a little to the right . . . just right! She's fine where she is.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2015)

Leif,

If I move Dru to I-20, he will be seen as the caravan moves from left to right.  I'm thinking this is not what you wanted so I have you at d-20 next to Tiko.  I want to get this moving so hopefully you are cool with this.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, it looks as though my MSXML files have gotten somehow corrupted. Although diagnostics says they're OK, several programs I use (including, unfortunately, HeroLab) say that they're not and are not working correctly.

I've got a few more things to try to get them fixed, but if they don't pan out I'll be spending significant time making sure everything's backed up, then doing a clean install of Windows (and a lot of praying). SO, if I disappear from the boards for a day or two (I surely hope that's all it ends up taking) that's where I'll be.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry I have not been on the boards in a while. Next weekend is our youngest's pinewood derby and I have also been repainting our master bathroom's ceiling. We have a skylight in the bathroom which is really nice to have natural light in there but being in Chi-beria, it also develops a lot of condensation and ice and that runs down the ceiling to the wall when it thaws leaving water stains. It finally got to me so I have to paint. Coat one is now down - I'll do coat two next weekend. Here's a pic of the car - I wired in working lights that you can't see because I can't attach a video. The race is next Sat so I'll let you know how we did then.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome. That looks so much better than the Pinewood Derby car I made in scouts. Mine was fast, though!


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2015)

Rhun, I just tried to send you a PM and was told by the systen that you have to clear out some space before you can receive more.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2015)

Rhun said:


> Awesome. That looks so much better than the Pinewood Derby car I made in scouts. Mine was fast, though!




Well...It did look cool.  I think it was the best looking car and lots of parents came up to me and told me the same but Aerodynamics plays a much bigger role than I thought, we tied for last!  Next year...thin to win!


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2015)

Just a thougt, but you might also try carving sizeable chunks ot of the bottom of the back of the car.  Maybe not, but it seems like it would go faster if it was front-heavy.  You could even embed some metal (like pellets for a pellet gun) in the front to make it heavier.  Weights for balancing tires might also work.  You want to be careful with this, though, or the racer will be disqualified.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Leif.  The literature I've read actually says placing the weights in the back are preferred as the back stays on the incline the longest, thus pushing kinetic energy to the car.  I did have the car weighted to the max of 5oz.  They actually had to weigh is several times because it kept coming up 5.1, I suspect is was actually around 5.04 but their scale only went to tenths.  The good scale I borrowed from work measured it at 5.04.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2015)

Sounds like you already knew more about this.  Sorry it didn't help.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Well...It did look cool.  I think it was the best looking car and lots of parents came up to me and told me the same but Aerodynamics plays a much bigger role than I thought, we tied for last!  Next year...thin to win!




Ouch. It was way cool looking. Was he bummed?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 2, 2015)

He was really cute,  at the derby you could tell he was disappointed but on the way back to the car, he said, "It doesn't really matter, I still like my car."  Then when we got home, he asked if he could buy a case for it.  . Made me feel proud of him.



Scotley said:


> Ouch. It was way cool looking. Was he bummed?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> He was really cute,  at the derby you could tell he was disappointed but on the way back to the car, he said, "It doesn't really matter, I still like my car."  Then when we got home, he asked if he could buy a case for it.  . Made me feel proud of him.




That's what makes being a dad worth it. Awesome.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> He was really cute,  at the derby you could tell he was disappointed but on the way back to the car, he said, "It doesn't really matter, I still like my car."  Then when we got home, he asked if he could buy a case for it.  . Made me feel proud of him.






Scotley said:


> That's what makes being a dad worth it. Awesome.




Amen!  That's a happy ending and a total victory even if there was no winner's circle or Big, Huge Check involved!


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2015)

You guys need to check this post out!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-quot-(IC)-2&p=6562435&viewfull=1#post6562435


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2015)

Luv me some honey badger!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2015)

Honey Badgers are awesomes!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2015)

Honey Badgers are bad ass!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2015)

I cant wait until i get the chance to really summon an awesome one like earth infused or something like that.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I cant wait until i get the chance to really summon an awesome one like earth infused or something like that.




Mmmm...earth infused honey badger.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2015)

It just oozes with loveliness, yes?


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2015)

There's something oozing from it, but I'm not saying what, and I'm SURE not touching it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2015)

But its badger luv!


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2015)

ICK!  Then I'm REALLY not touching it!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2015)

You are welcome buddy!  I remembered they didn't have any mini-bottles when we went at the lake and I saw them when last I stocked up here so I thought I'd load you up.

Enjoy!!!



Leif said:


> Bu-Bump!
> 
> {OOC:  Thanksh, Mikey, fo'wawl the whishkey!  (Hic!)}


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> You are welcome buddy!  I remembered they didn't have any mini-bottles when we went at the lake and I saw them when last I stocked up here so I thought I'd load you up.
> 
> Enjoy!!!




Just 196 days and 6 hours or so to LakeCon15...


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Just 196 days and 6 hours or so to LakeCon15...




Yay!  That _might_ give me just enough time to get into 'binge drinking condition.'


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a quick heads up. I am on track to become a grandfather next week. My daughter lives about 3 hours away, so when the expected bundle of joy arrives I may drop off the boards for a few days. Just npc Suzume as needed and I'll get caught up upon my return. I'll try to give a more timely notice when we get the word, but these things have a way of happening with little warning and I don't expect my wife is going to let me pause for a few posts before we hit the road.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!  Mama Barbara and Daddy Jr. are going to be GREATS!


----------



## mleibrock (May 18, 2015)

I've emailed Lou, but got no response.  We've now lost Todd and probably Lou.  Are you guys still up for continuing?


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2015)

First, when did we lose Todd?  Second, it's not like Lou to just disappear without saying a word.  Maybe he is dealing with some RL issue?  Third, yeah, I'm up for continuing, but will certainly understand if you are not.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2015)

I'm good to go, Mike. Thoroughly enjoying the game so far!


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, Todd has been gone from the boards for a long time. Lou has been in and out. He's been sick and overworked. I'd NPC him a bit longer as the last time I heard from him his plan was to return to the boards. I'm certainly eager to continue.


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2015)

Great!  That is what I had kinda figured but wanted to hear.  We shall press on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2015)

Did I ever get considered for this game? I don't remember. For some reason I have it in my subscriptions.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2015)

I'm still around, I just don't post as often as I used to.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2015)

Just as you are pressing on I'm going to have to take a quick break. Going up to Clarksville for the long weekend. Will likely not post until Tuesday.


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2015)

I forgot that you mentioned you'd like to be involved.  I could you an etra player so if you'd like to roll up a second level character - medium advancement rate, I'd love to have you join.  Thanks for remembering.



Scott DeWar said:


> Did I ever get considered for this game? I don't remember. For some reason I have it in my subscriptions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2015)

I will work on something over this uber busy weekend. 


*YAAWWWNNNN*

Hey, where is them RG?


----------



## mleibrock (May 23, 2015)

No hurry, I've made you wait this long.  LOL

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?318652-Council-of-Thieves-Rogues-Gallery





Scott DeWar said:


> I will work on something over this uber busy weekend.
> 
> 
> *YAAWWWNNNN*
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2015)

I see Scotley, Rune and whats his name, . . .Oh, Leif, right?

A cleric, a barbarian and a cavalier?


```
Tobias Delacroix scorcerer or wizard 2
```


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for remembering me.  Mowgli's here, too.  And it's Rhun, not Rune -- I say that because there is a player whose actual handle is Rune.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2015)

Yep - Urban Ranger's R Us . . . Liath Starateli. Might switch classes, now that there are a few more options available. Just have to look and see . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2015)

I get Rhun and Rune switched all the time.

I am thinking arcane type.

deviant's workroom. Beware.

plot: fighting the hellknights in a gorilla war

creation notes: 
As I remember we did up characters mostly via email. I found this in an old email

"First level with a 15 point buy in with 5 more to be divided out at  incremental levels 1 at 3, 1 at 5, 1 at 7, 1 at 9 and finally 1 at 11.   These are in addition to the standard level bumps.  I will also be  giving each character one magic item to start with that you would have  found in the city before this begins.  It is determined by me but will  be character appropriate.  You are free to sell it if you wish but we  will rolepaly that.  This will be given out after your character is  finished and submitted.  You have 150GP to start with." 

Later he added that everyone needed to be from West crown. He suggested  we use the free player's guide for inspiration. That's what I can find.  I'm sure ML will let you know if there is more.                         ​ Looking at my character I'd guess we started with two traits and max hp.                         ​ 
sorcerer-monk [zen archer] 1/1 
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/sorcerer
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/monk/archetypes/paizo---monk-archetypes/zen-archer
possible bloodlines:


Shaitan
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...lines/bloodlines-from-paizo/shaitan-bloodline
Djinn, earth; Knowledge: planes


Djinni
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/cor...dlines/bloodlines-from-paizo/djinni-bloodline
Djinn, Air; Knowledge: planes

Background notes:
  In the beginning there were men, made of clay, solars, made of light and  the Jinn, made of the elements. Where the solars were the helpers of  the gods for men, Jinn were the helpers of nature, the elements and the  feywildes for men. The feywildes consisted of the the winter sidhe, the  summer sidhe and the land of the Ai-'a-Keem, the land between.

Most of the Ai 'a Keem, the name of the land and the jinn who dwell  there, were resentful of the clay ones, Man kind, but there are a select  few who are there to defend mankind, to watch over them and protect  them from their brethren, the winter sidhe and the summer sidhe.

A very few Ai 'a Keem were dispersed throughout the lands, as defenders  of the peoples - Sorcerer-monks - passing their lineage to kin and  select students alike; chosen for their dedication and steadfast  loyalty. Very few named ones are known, as most are still young in their  skills, still way more are just beginning. Such is this one, Ajim  Sayed, son of the local master Kalem Sayed He has had to hide for some  time, the fellow students that have survived are dispersed. It started  with a betrayal, Jean III murdered just outside the monastery by the  hellknights - the master's body hung on the spear tops of the iron gate  facing into the compound as a horrific declaration to all within. The  trainees scattered to the wind, some were smart, grabbing artifacts,  supplies and weapons as they escaped to safe houses throughout the city.

It is hoped a call for help was sent out, but it is not going to be  depended upon. most of the most promising students were spirited away  with a vanguard of protective monks round about them, still others  slipped through the shadows and now are still slink about, gathering  help, being the proverbial sharp pebble in the boot of the devil spawn.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2015)

Next question: Where are the creation  notes for characters?


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Next question: Where are the creation  notes for characters?




As I remember we did up characters mostly via email. I found this in an old email

"First level with a 15 point buy in with 5 more to be divided out at incremental levels 1 at 3, 1 at 5, 1 at 7, 1 at 9 and finally 1 at 11.  These are in addition to the standard level bumps.  I will also be giving each character one magic item to start with that you would have found in the city before this begins.  It is determeined by me but will be character appropriate.  You are free to sell it if you wish but we will rolepaly that.  This will be given out after your character is finished and submitted.  You have 150GP to start with." 

Later he added that everyone needed to be from West crown. He suggested we use the free player's guide for inspiration. That's what I can find. I'm sure ML will let you know if there is more.


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2015)

Looking at my character I'd guess we started with two traits and max hp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2015)

For the record, I must admit I was guilty of sticking my nose in this game thread and that is why I have been keeping up with this game. Posts 64 and 68 were responses to trying to find out what had happened to JTA.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2015)

hey guys, how is this as a working background:

Background notes:
In the beginning there were men, made of clay, solars, made of light and the Jinn, made of the elements. Where the solars were the helpers of the gods for men, Jinn were the helpers of nature, the elements and the feywildes for men. The feywildes consisted of the the winter sidhe, the summer sidhe and the land of the Ai-'a-Keem, the land between.

Most of the Ai 'a Keem, the name of the land and the jinn who dwell there, were resentful of the clay ones, Man kind, but there are a select few who are there to defend mankind, to watch over them and protect them from their brethren, the winter sidhe and the summer sidhe.

A very few Ai 'a Keem were dispersed throughout the lands, as defenders of the peoples - Sorcerer-monks - passing their lineage to kin and select students alike; chosen for their dedication and steadfast loyalty. Very few named ones are known, as most are still young in their skills, still way more are just beginning. Such is this one, Ajim Sayed, son of the local master Kalem Sayed He has had to hide for some time, the fellow students that have survived are dispersed. It started with a betrayal, Jean III murdered just outside the monastery by the hellknights - the master's body hung on the spear tops of the iron gate facing into the compound as a horrific declaration to all within. The trainees scattered to the wind, some were smart, grabbing artifacts, supplies and weapons as they escaped to safe houses throughout the city.

It is hoped a call for help was sent out, but it is not going to be depended upon. most of the most promising students were spirited away with a vanguard of protective monks round about them, still others slipped through the shadows and now are still slink about, gathering help, bing the sharp pebble in the boot of the devil spawn.

This is it thus far. Oh, and I am on page 13 of the 31 pages of the ic thread


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> For the record, I must admit I was guilty of sticking my nose in this game thread and that is why I have been keeping up with this game. Posts 64 and 68 were responses to trying to find out what had happened to JTA.




JTA has alas been stolen away and replaced by a changeling that works hard all day and watches TV all night and has no time for gaming. He's enjoying his domestic situation and trying to make enough money to retire relatively young.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2015)

Scotley said:


> JTA has alas been stolen away and replaced by a changeling that works hard all day and watches TV all night and has no time for gaming. He's enjoying his domestic situation and trying to make enough money to retire relatively young.



*Sigh!*  More power to him, I guess!  Vaya con Dios, JA!


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2015)

Looks like the others have filled you in pretty well (Thanks guys).  Do you have any other questions?  I think a zen archer would fit right in and be pretty useful.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2015)

no more at this time. I thought I was going to have to beg for a 3.5 feat, but I see monks can freely cross train to other classes.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2015)

I still accept begging as a reasonable payment for desired items if it is done most humbly and publicly.  



Scott DeWar said:


> no more at this time. I thought I was going to have to beg for a 3.5 feat, but I see monks can freely cross train to other classes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2015)

I was happy I was not needing to use my begging card so I could use it to grovel at your majesty's feet for other things


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Looks like the others have filled you in pretty well (Thanks guys).  Do you have any other questions?  I think a zen archer would fit right in and be pretty useful.




By "guys" I assume you mean Scotley?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2015)

It's that royal we thing, ya know


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2015)

I am curious as to what you guys think of this:



Scott DeWar said:


> hey guys, how is this as a working background:
> 
> Background notes:
> In the beginning there were men, made of clay, solars, made of light and the Jinn, made of the elements. Where the solars were the helpers of the gods for men, Jinn were the helpers of nature, the elements and the feywildes for men. The feywildes consisted of the the winter sidhe, the summer sidhe and the land of the Ai-'a-Keem, the land between.
> ...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2015)

If I disappear for a few days, worry not. I had some stuff stolen including my power cord and charger for my computer.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2015)

Very creative!  Color me impressed or did you steal this from a movie?  Hmmmm?



Scott DeWar said:


> I am curious as to what you guys think of this:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2015)

mleibrock said:


> Very creative!  Color me impressed or did you steal this from a movie?  Hmmmm?




You mean like a movie called Jinn? That I may or may not have seen on Netflix? maybe.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2015)

LOL.  Just giving you crap buddy!



Scott DeWar said:


> You mean like a movie called Jinn? That I may or may not have seen on Netflix? maybe.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2015)

I know!I was curios if you might have seen this movie!


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2015)

So I guess you recommend the movie?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2015)

I did.  I LOVE movies and though I don't see as many as I used to, I still watch more than the average Joe.  I download a lot to my phone and watch a bit here and there while I backwash filters or cut up fish food.

Leif, I wouldn't recommend but it is not terrible either - it is interesting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1562899/synopsis?ref_=ttpl_pl_syn


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2015)

It gave me food for thought on the character concept/background.  As has been said, I was not all that great. 1940' style of quality f a bergonning forein festival feel. IMHO


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting. I don't get a chance to see as many movies as I would like, but I'm always on the look out for a good one. This one a least sounds like something I haven't seen before. The number of remakes and sequels that come out these days gives me a greater appreciation for those rare films with an original story line. 

On the topic of movies, I saw a terrible movie last week, but it did set the bar higher for realistic special effects--San Andreas. I really liked that an effort at realism was made. So many times the effects either don't look real or are so over the top as to defy my willing suspension of disbelieve. While the predictability, weak acting and plot holes where too much for me I thought the effects were spot on with only a couple of exceptions. If you can turn the thinking part of your brain off for a couple hours and just focus on the sensory experience you can enjoy this one.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm going to be out of town until Tues so won't be posting. Feel free to act for me if need be.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2015)

but you are the dm!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2015)

We get to do the GM stuff! Greater Devil Bane Vorpal Weapons for all PCs, broken pea shooters for the bad guys!


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds fair to me, what?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2015)

I'd settle for their armor just failing. If I could get in a hit or two we could win this fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2015)

crumbs. I had a character started here, but it dissapeared.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2015)

GRRRRrrrrrr!!!!!! I had 3 hours of work of a character on here, and the page totally disappeared!

*Personal information*

```
[B]Str[/B]   11 +0 1 pt 
[B]Dex[/B]   12 +1 2 pt
[B]Con[/B]   12 +1 2 pt
[B]Int  [/B] 12 +1 2 pt
[B]Wis[/B]   15 +2 3 pt human +2
[B]Cha[/B]   14 +2 5 pt

[B]HP[/B]    16 [mk 1d8; sr 1d6 con +2]
[B]Init[/B]  +1 [dex +1]
[B]BAB[/B]   +0  [B]CMB[/B] +0 [B]CMD[/B] 11
[B]Fort[/B]  +3 [monk +2; con +1]
[B]Ref[/B]   +3 [monk +2; con +1]
[B]Will[/B]  +6 [monk +2; Scor +2; con +1]
[B]Conc[/B].  +5 [lv +1; cha +2; trait +2]
```

*Defense*

```
Armor
Ac
touch
Flatfoot
```

*Combat*

```
[B][U]Weapon                 attack     damage     crit     type   notes[/U][/B]
Long Bow     +
Dagger      +
temple sword    +
nunchuck     +
Kama       +

[U][I]Profs:[/I][/U] 
All simple; All Bows; brass knuckles, cestus, club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger,  hand axe, javelin, 
kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shortspear, short  sword, shuriken, siangham, sling, spear and temple sword
```

Feats, traits, skills and features


```
Traits
1) Acrobat [social] [URL]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/social-traits/acrobat[/URL]
2) Desperate Focus [Magic] [URL]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/desperate-focus[/URL]

Feats
Human
level 1
monk 1
bloodline 1

Skill                 ranks    abil     class     misc     total
Acrobatics (Dex)       1         x        x        x         +x
Appraise (Int)         1         x        x        x         +x
Bluff (Cha)            1         x        x        x         +x
Climb (Str)            1         x        x        x         +x
Craft (Int)            1         x        x        x         +x
Escape Artist (Dex)    1         x        x        x         +x
Fly (Dex)              0         x        x        x         +x
Intimidate (Cha)       1         x        x        x         +x
Knowledge       
    (arcana) (Int)     1         x        x        x         +x
    (history) (Int)    1         x        x        x         +x
    (Planes) (Int)     1         x        x        x         +x
    (religion) (Int)   1         x        x        x         +x
Perception (Wis)       1         x        x        x         +x
Perform (Cha)          1         x        x        x         +x
Profession (Wis)       1         x        x        x         +x
Sense Motive (Wis)     1         x        x        x         +x
Stealth (Dex)          1         x        x        x         +x
Spellcraft (Int)       1         x        x        x         +x
Swim (Str)             1         x        x        x         +x
Use Mag Dev (Cha)      1         x        x        x         +x
```

*Spells*

```
Spells known

Cantrips

Level 1

Level     1   2   3   4
base      4
bonus      1  1
misc
total
```

*Equipment*

```
Long Bow
   Arrows
```


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 26, 2015)

I'll look over this this weekend but it should be a level 2 character.



Scott DeWar said:


> GRRRRrrrrrr!!!!!! I had 3 hours of work of a character on here, and the page totally disappeared!
> 
> *Personal information*
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2015)

It is not quite done, yet. I think i have traits, feats skills equipment and spells to yet. I had a doc visit yesterday and today I am in a lot of pain. I wish I had interwebs at home, but sadly I do not.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry you are in pain, that really stinks.  Take your time but I like what I see so far.  Mowgli will be jealous, he loves to play monks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, the pain has been there for some days, but strangely enough, the weather is just now getting here. My feet are on fire with pain too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2015)

Working on traits right now, I have it down to 3 types, 1 in two types, 2 in one type.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2015)

Started on feats, but a bad storm is coming. I will finish tomorrow.


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2015)

Man, that's dedication to brave the wild Missouri, sorry, Tennessee weather just to make a post or two on ENWorld.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2015)

Mam? *checks inside shirt*

You got that part wrong.

Also, got home before H3ll broke loose.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a question. A dodge bonus stacks, if I recall correctly. 

So,

if dodge is in 2 different bonus feat lists, monk and sorcerer bloodline for example, could you take it twice?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2015)

Nope (IMO). You can only take the feat once; feats that can be taken more than once always specify that in the description (e.g. Weapon Focus, or Fleet). The stacking is from different sources that provide the same kind of bonus (Dodge feat, Combat Expertise feat, fighting defensively).


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2015)

For what it's worth, my understanding of 3.5 / Pathfinder rules on this point is the same as Mowgs's.  Taking the Dodge Feat twice would be similar to taking Weapon Focus (Longsword) twice and expecting to get double the benefit.  Still, the Dodge feat is a good one that my characters often take, in particular those with less than stellar Dex bonuses to AC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2015)

Mowgli said:


> Nope (IMO). You can only take the feat once; feats that can be taken more than once always specify that in the description (e.g. Weapon Focus, or Fleet). The stacking is from different sources that provide the same kind of bonus (Dodge feat, Combat Expertise feat, fighting defensively).




Understood: It needs to be from different sources, not the same feat twice. Having a really bad computer day. Had to do a system restore to june 24, so I might have lost some stuff I was getting ready to post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2015)

I am visiting family this weekend and my posting is reduced


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 11, 2015)

Hope you've got your computer back up and going and the family obligations tended to.  Ready to play that character?  The party could use another target.



Scott DeWar said:


> Understood: It needs to be from different sources, not the same feat twice. Having a really bad computer day. Had to do a system restore to june 24, so I might have lost some stuff I was getting ready to post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2015)

time is at a premium working at my brothers right now. character not ready yet


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2015)

FYI, connectivity at the WiFi place here has sucked. Also on Monday and Tuesday of next week I 'get' to have a medical procedure done where I will basically be fasting and needing to stay home. I am pouring all diligence in getting this character done. I have 3 to do. the good news is that on the 25th I will be at my bother's place for 9 days where I have excellent connectivity and the only distraction is their little puppy dog whom we get along with each other really well. 

She has not been so energetic as of late since developing cancerous tumors in her right shoulder. She needs a pet human to comfort her while the usual pet humans are on vacation.

So, just so you know, that is what I am doing. character 1 of 3 to work on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2015)

*A Question Or Two

One:
*​Regarding the two spells Mage Armor and Shield. I was wondering if you cold have both running and gain bonuses from both? Here are the links:

*http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/m/mage-armor

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/s/shield

*
*Two:
*​the Djnni bloodline feature it says:*Bloodline Arcana*: Whenever you cast a spell that deals energy  damage, you can change the type of damage to electricity. This also  changes the spell’s descriptors to match this energy type.

How would that be skinned with sonic scream?


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2015)

One:  Yes!  _Mage Armor_ and _Shield_ do stack! [At least, they did under 3.5 rules....  Pathfinder may have done somehing funky with the bonus types.  Check the spell descriptions. I checked and the bonuses are still the same and shield and armor bonuses still stack as expecdted, see p. 179.]  [As the spell names state, one is a shield bonus to AC and the other is an armor bonus to AC.  Where you run into trouble is with any _other_ armor and/or shield bonuses that you may have.  As long as all you are using is _Mage Armor_, _Shield_, Dexterity, and a _Ring, Amulet,_ whatever, _of Protection_, you are golden.  _Mage Armor_ has a duration that is long enough that you can get by with casting it when you wake up in the morning and maybe at most one or two additional times during the day, depending on your CL.  _Shield_ has a much shorter duration and is best reserved for the times when you KNOW you are going to need it.  [Like when you know you'll be battling a wizard who likes to cast _magic missile_.]

Two:  I have no idea, maybe _Spit Lightning_?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2015)

I was thinking: 

sneeze sparks

ACHOO ! ! !

KAZZZAP ! ! !​


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm back. Where are we in the battle? I'll print and read the battle to see.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome back!

I'm on the road today, headed out for vacay. Should be able to post once we get settled, hopefully sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2015)

Lou said:


> I'm back. Where are we in the battle? I'll print and read the battle to see.




Welcome, my character is about to have his @$$ handed to him by a couple Hellknights.


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2015)

*notes on Tiko*

Reviewing the battle Tiko has cast 3 Shocking Grasps. With one in her spell-storing rapier, that would only leave one spell for the day, probably a True Strike. She has not used any of her Arcane Pool (swift action) today, so she has 4 points left, each giving an extra +1 enhancement bonus (limit +5) to any of her weapons for one minute. I don't see that she has been hit, so she is 19/19 hp and AC 14.

So next round, Tiko will use 1/4 points of her Arcane Pool and attack with her Rapier +5 1d6+2 18-20/x2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]Soooo. We broke down about halfway to our destination, at 12:30 this morning. After several adventures with hotels, towing services and mechanics last night and this AM, I'm at the shop with the car and crossed fingers that it's a hose and not the radiator. Will post more when I can get a few higher priority items squared away .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2015)

That sucks, Mike! Good luck getting it fixed up...I hope it is just a hose too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 23, 2015)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Soooo. We broke down about halfway to our destination, at 12:30 this morning. After several adventures with hotels, towing services and mechanics last night and this AM, I'm at the shop with the car and crossed fingers that it's a hose and not the radiator. Will post more when I can get a few higher priority items squared away .[/sblock]




OH Crap!!!!!


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2015)

Whereabouts are you, Mowgs?  I hope you're all okay and in good spirits.  Hey, it can only get batter from here, right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2015)

OK, back in business. We were in Jackson, MS, when we broke down, Leif. Made it to Destin yesterday afternoon, after encountering several _very_ kind folks. I'll post the entire story below for those interested in slogging through it.

[sblock=Mowgli's Mississippi Misadventures]We stopped at about 11:30 in Jackson, MS to top off the tanks and grab a snack on our way from J'town to Destin, FL. As we were about to pull out we were flagged down by a slightly older lady who asked us if we had cables and would be willing to give her a jump start, to which we happily agreed. Gotta grab that good road karma where you can, right?

In the course of getting her car started again, we noticed steam pouring from under the hood of our own vehicle. I'm sure I looked a bit like Clark Griswold at the Grand Canyon as I opened the hood and looked beneath - not only am I no mechanic, the innards of our Lincoln are all covered with smooth plastic so you can't really see anything anyway. We decided that discretion is the better part of valor and drove it a block over to the Holiday Inn Express, where we were rented a suite for a regular room rate by the very kind lady at the counter.

Next day, we found a garage not too far away and determined that they were open and could take care of us. Called a tow company, and was very impressed with Daniel (the tow truck operator). I left Darling and the kids at the hotel and Daniel got me and the truck to the garage . . . which turned out to be a Chevy dealership. The fella we'd talked to apologized profusely and said he'd misunderstood, and that he could not work on a Lincoln (no parts, and his mechanics weren't trained on them). He suggested a Lincoln dealership about 10 miles up the road.

Here's where the bits about the kind folks in Jackson start in earnest.

As soon as we got on the road Daniel told me he knew a garage about half as far away that was way more likely to be able to get us in and taken care of that day, and the reduced distance would save me some on the towing fee. Awesome - thanks Daniel (and Hall's Towing Service)!

The Car Care Clinic was indeed able to get us in. Frank, the shop manager, found us an after-market radiator within minutes and was able to keep our cost on the lower side of the estimated cost for that area (I Googled it to make sure he was on the up and up when he told me he could save us about $300, and sure enough the $650 he quoted me was very much on the low side for this repair in that area). He estimated it would be 2:30 or 3:00 before he could get it finished, but when I mentioned that Darling and the kids were at the hotel but would likely have to check out at 11:00 he told me he'd bump us up in line and put a man solely on our repair to try to get us on the road again as soon as he could . . . but it would still probably be at least 2:00. _He actually offered me the keys to his car should I need to go pick them up and bring them to the garage._

The very kind folks at the Holiday Inn Express extended our stay, but said they could go absolutely no later than 2:00. One of the housekeepers heard that we'd not brought enough baby food for Will to get us through our extended stay, and volunteered to make a quick trip to Wal-Mart and pick some up for us.

Frank ended up getting us all fixed up and back on the road at around 12:30, so loaning me his car turned out to be unnecessary. We made it to sunny Florida only a day later than planned, and still with plenty of cash for an excellent vacation!

So, a sincere thank you to the staff of the Holiday Inn Express, Daniel and Hall's Towing, and Frank and the Car Care Clinic - all in South Jackson, MS - for their kindness and the excellent care they showed to my family![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2015)

That's a great story, Mowgs!  I'd be surprised, except that this did happen in Missippi, in the South, where folks tend to be more neighborly than elsewhere.  I'm also reminded of an evening when I and my girlfriend at the time were on our way from Jonesboro back to school in Conway, when the highway was still a two-lane.  We pulled to the shoulder and I just picked the first house I saw about a quarter mile away across a field, and went and asked for help.  This was pre-cell phone, too, and they let me use their phone to call my folks who came to our rescue.  It doesn't sound that bad now, but at the time, I really felt like it was a huge imposition om those poor people.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

Really nice story Mike.  Thanks for sharing.  I need to hear more "good" stories!  Living up here in Chi-Raq, you get to thinking it's all kill or be killed and the truth is, it really isn't.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 26, 2015)

Wanted to post a quick note to apologize for my poor posting.  I have been struggling with back pain again and sitting at the computer is the last think I want to do.  We are headed on vacation next weekend for a week.  Headed to Gatlinburg, TN to enjoy the Great Smoky Mountains!  Work is going to be very busy this week trying to get everything done so I can take off a week.  I am also working through therapy in the evenings for my back to try and stave off surgery.  I'm not very hopeful but am willing to try anything at this point.  Just finished my second round of steroid packs and am finally pain free again (at least for the moment).


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2015)

*WARNING!!!  DANGER!!*

mleibrock,

Something that I have learned the SAFE way from my 20+ years of practicing law:


If possible at ALL, you should

AVOID BACK SURGERY

AT ALL COSTS!

Based on what I've seen, you're back will never be the same again, and you will bounce from surgery to surgery for the rest of your life.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2015)

Leif said:


> That's a great story, Mowgs!  I'd be surprised, except that this did happen in Missippi, in the South, where folks tend to be more neighborly than elsewhere.  I'm also reminded of an evening when I and my girlfriend at the time were on our way from Jonesboro back to school in Conway, when the highway was still a two-lane.  We pulled to the shoulder and I just picked the first house I saw about a quarter mile away across a field, and went and asked for help.  This was pre-cell phone, too, and they let me use their phone to call my folks who came to our rescue.  It doesn't sound that bad now, but at the time, I really felt like it was a huge imposition om those poor people.




Mississippi- you missed  iss. Kinda hard to miss the international space station as big as it is.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey, that's the way we pronounce it in Arkansas:  Mis'sippi.

So, it's actually missing "sis" not "iss"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok then, what did you do with your sister?!?


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2015)

*Ahem!*

Well, I do live in Arkansas, so I'm very glad that I'm an only child.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2015)

Non commentum


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2015)

I think that's the wisest possible choice, all things considered.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry for taking so long. I was over whelmed with character updates while I was in creation then complicated by health stuff - mainly pain. This game is next in my que of stuff to do.

on an aside:
 Leif, Your Whirtlestaff's game, I have stuff I am wanting to post for what we are about to do, but I need to know, are we going to gloss over the trip to the academy for expedience sake?


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, we can, if that's what everybody wants.  It's the first time that you've returned to the Academy since the game began, though, so that does seem like a bit of a waste.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2015)

I will post this in your game thread and see what the other two say.


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks.  So far, the only comment there is from me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2015)

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------

